# lightning-thunderbird port causing thunderbird to abend



## pgmrdlm (May 13, 2011)

System:
Dell xps 400
Dual core 2.8
Memory 2 gig

OS:
FreeBSD 8.2 - Fresh install

kde4-4.6.2, fresh install (last week)
thunderbird-3.1.10, fresh install (last week)

After I had installed the thunderbird client I had installed the deskutils/lightning-thunderbird port, lightning-1.0b2. 

Up to this point I had not added any email accounts to my thunderbird client. When I did I begin to get a large number of crashes of thunderbird. I.e.: If I tried to read email, it would crash. When I went to tools - add-ons, it crashed. This is after the addition of one gmail account.  

At this point I still had not configured the add-on of lightning, just installed it from ports. And was unable to configure it due to thunderbird crashing. Due to the fact I was unsure what was causing the crashes, I started to backout my changes starting with Lightning first.  No more crashes.

In the sequence of installation, did I do something out of sequence to cause these abends? If further information is needed, please ask and I will provide it.  I will also go back through the complete installation process if requested.

Any and all help is always appreciated.

Thank you in advance

Dan


----------



## pgmrdlm (May 14, 2011)

*Even without lightining thunderbird is still abending*

I have uninstalled that package also, and will go from here.


----------



## pgmrdlm (May 15, 2011)

*Ok, now I'm really at a loss*

I have uninstalled lightning and also thunderbird-3.1.10.  I have completely deleted folders within user profiles and reinstalled these applications.  I thought it was because I did not have the linux binaries installed.  I installed them and then reinstalled thunderbird again.  Again, thunderbird abended on a regular basis.  I thought it could because the first account I installed was a large google one that caused 26,000 emails to be downloaded.  So I uninstalled everything again and then only installed thunderbird without adding any accounts.  Just navigating through the menu caused abends.

I then uninstalled thunderbird and went to 3.0.  This version of thunderbird runs without any issues.  BUT, I can't use the lightning addon.  Which is what I was really after.

Soooooooooooooo, because I really would like to have the calendar ability.  Any sugestions how I can determine what is causing the abends with thunderbird 3.1?

Thanks

Dan


----------



## tingo (May 15, 2011)

Are you running FreeBSD 8.2-release? If so, have you tried upgrading to FreeBSD 8.2-stable?


----------



## pgmrdlm (May 15, 2011)

*Never even thought of going to stable*

Updating to FreeBSD 8.2 stable.

Thank you, I will try that next.

Dan


----------



## pgmrdlm (May 20, 2011)

Well, I upgraded to 8.2 stable and reinstalled thunderbird and it still abends.  Moving on, I will leave the port installed but not use it.  And when I do port updates hopefully it will also be updated and fixed.

Thanks everyone


----------

